# Problem with a QSI decoder



## Goutaudier (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello ,

I have an QSI Titan decoder on an Aristocraft RS3. I am a newbie in dcc and i can't shut down the sound with F9.
I have changed the decoder adress to loco's number, i can drive the RS3 on my layout. I have tried to reboot the qsi decoder but no change. When i press the F9 button the engine still run..... someone can help me?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The F9 shutdown feature was removed from most of the "emulator" sound files. I miss it too.

All you can do is change to a different sound file and see if it supports the F9 shutdown.

A bit of history here: many people returned decoders as defective when what they had done was go into "disconnect" (sounds work but no motion, i.e. neutral)... 

So QSI Solutions decided at one point to remove this feature.

Greg - 688


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting that they did this when it seems the pseudo standard has been a sound on-off control.

One can only hope it is changed back to allow control as if I have many engines on the track I would not want all the sounds on all the time as I do not keep the lights or smoke on all the time.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No Dan, this is not sound on off, it responds to the standard mute via the standard F8.

This is a sequence of sounds, and basically there is a startup sequence and a shutdown sequence, very different, and very cool to listen to. On the F3 file, you can actually hear the engineer open the door, walk inside, flip breakers, run the starter motor, etc. On the shutdown you hear it idle down, breakers off, chain clanking from the manual brake being set, and him walking out and closing the door.

It is fun to do. QSIS actually had a guy with the recording equipment and microphones follow a real engineer in a real loco to record all of this.

Greg - 685


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, iI get it. Programmers for Zimo projects do this. I really like the Davenport project for Zimo decoders.They even went as far on some diesel projects to start the motor and rev up the sound and give a blast of smoke (fan driven units of course). You did have to turn on the smoke first and let the element heat up to see this before turning on the sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking forwards to using some of the new Zimo sound files, looks the USA prototype selection got a big shot in the arm.

Greg - 681


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are function keys set up for the speed notches as well as the volume controls (CV 395-397) on Zimo decoders. Volume control does need the newer firmware releases.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No problem, my mx10 will (eventually) do the updates, but I have the zimo programmer too..

Greg - 685


----------

